# Sticky  Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases - Please Read!



## RecordKeeper

This forum is designed for manufacturers and retailers make announcements, toot your horn, congratulate shooters, and by all means, release new products. 

All ArcheryTalk.com rules still apply, including rules regarding web site links and signature links. (The link rule is included in rule number five: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=9&a=172, and further defined here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=304141)

Also, please refrain from selling products in this forum. ArcheryTalk.com provides classified ad forums for this purpose.

Thanks,

RK
AT Administrator


----------



## Princess Sonja Martin

Well done RK. Thanks !!


----------



## UV Killer

My name is Kurt Baumgartner and I am the new National Sales Manager for Atsko, Inc. of South Carolina. We are the manufactuters of Sports-Wash scent control detergents, UV-Killer spray, and N-O-Dor powder and Scent eliminating sprays. I was the former Midwest District Manager for Sportsman's Warehouse managing the Hunting and Archery divisions for 14 stores in 10 states. I am looking forward to following the forums, and joining in on the discussions! Thank you!


----------



## OldBoys

Hi, this is Meg Yang from OldBoys Outdoors. We are the sole distributor of the Ltl Acorn trail game camera on the U.S. market. We take pride in our products' quality and performance, and are committed to providing great customer service. We confidently take the challenge to provide TWO-YEAR warranty to our customers. I will frequent this forum and join the discussions. Thank you!


----------



## Mike T.

*Greetings from Happy Valley!*

Hello from Happy Valley (State College) PA! I work for IWOM Outerwear, kind of a "guy Friday". We manufacture the IWOM Hunting Parka System, as well as a Stadium Parka (for outdoor sports fans that don't like the cold either!). The IWOM Hunting Parka System is our pride and joy. We have hundreds of our parkas being used by hunters in North America, which of course includes our friends to the North in Canada! Without getting into too much of a sales hype, please visit or website, cleverly named www.IWOMouterwear.com for details. I have a lot to learn here and I'm going to take it all in. Hunters are passionate. The guys at IWOM are passionate about hunting and creating outerwear to stay warm and dry, with a concentration on scent containment. I hope to join in the discussions and have a little fun along the way. :smile:


----------



## Mike T.

*IWOM Outerwear booth at Eastern Sports & Outdoor Show*

IWOM Outerwear will have the IWOM Hunting Parka System on display and available for you to try on and/or purchase at the show. In case you haven't checked, the show runs from Saturday, February 5th until Sunday, February 13th! 

A number of people have called in asking where they can try on an IWOM, so THIS is IT! IWOM has not been available through mass marketers, so if you've looked at the IWOM on-line and would like to see this unique parka system first hand, this is a great time to do it!

The IWOM booth is #2920. Located in North Hall, across from Weaver's Store.

Stop in and say hello!


----------



## archeryshooter

Hey just wanted to say we have a bowdraw winch used for bow tuning along with our line of bowhangers and also our newest item for your deer mounts called the EZpose mount system we just got all this stuff up on u tube
Thanks Tony B
archery shooter systems
bowhanger.com


----------



## Mike T.

IWOM Outerwear will have a booth and the IWOM Hunting Parka System on hand and inventory for sale at the Ohio Deer & Turkey Expo at the Ohio State Fair Grounds in Columbus, Ohio from March 18th to March 20th. Stop by and try on an IWOM. I don't know the booth number yet, but I hope to have it before the show is over!


----------



## broadhead maker

hi, we are professional broadhead and archery product manufacturer, we make over 100types of broadhead, we have strong design and production team. we are looking for partner or client, any intersted party, pls contact me by my skype:reedli003


----------



## Mike T.

*IWOM Price increase as of July1st!*

IWOM Outerwear will be forced to raise our prices of the IWOM Hunting Parka System on July 1, 2011. We have been informed by the factory that makes our Parka System that they have to pay increased labor rates and those costs will be passed along to us. It is most unfortunate when there are increased costs that are not under our control. :sad:

I realize that summer is not a time when hunters are thinking about cold weather outerwear, but if anyone out there has been considering an IWOM and hasn't bought it yet, we are honoring our current prices until the end of June. If you want an IWOM, now is the time to buy one and avoid the price increase. Give us a call at 814-272-5400 and we will be happy to assist you in getting the correct size!

Thanks!


Mike T.


----------



## Burr Man

*New Product: Burr Paw Sticker / Burr Removal Tool*

Question: How do I get the burrs / sticktights / beggars lice out of my clothing, gear and pets? Answer: Burr Paw. Please checkout this new innovation from Burr Paw LLC.

Demo video:




Website:http://BurrPaw.com


----------



## archerace7

Hello All,
This summer a hunting buddy of mine approached me about a specialized target. He told me that a couple he knew ran a Archery in the Schools Program, in Henderson Ky, with literally hundreds of kids shooting every week, and they were having a real problem with targets. They had tried all of the targets offered by the official program, and even bought 5000 dollars worth of Blobs, after having been told that they would last years. In less than six months they were shot out.
Not really knowing what they needed, we visited their facility, and I must say I was impressed by all of the youngsters shooting, and how well the shot with those little genesis bows, with no sights. After talking with them, and watching the practice session, I had an idea.
We had designed a mat for FITA competition, specifically for compound bows with the tiny Easton X10 arrow. It was a hybrid target that combined a foam shell with a compression bag core suspended in the back. It was much larger than the needs of these kids, but I knew a variation of this target is what they needed. In addition the folks running it needed an inexpensive way to repair the target, since these target were running near 150 each, and funds were limited.
We designed the HybriMAT Prodigy. This 34" square target weighs in at 35 pounds, has a dual center core system, and a rotatable compression bag core built into the back of it. It is free standing with a carry handle. The center is a 10 inch diameter solid foam, while the rest is a laminated bonded foam. The reason we went with the solid foam in the center, is because the smaller kids, sometimes had problems with bounce outs. The solid foam in the center fixes that. Also since the 10" center takes the majority of the arrows, it is very economical to repair.
In addition this target will stop 350 FPS arrows as easily as the genesis bows.

We are introducing this target today to the general archery world, and I would like to offer any Archery Talk members a special discount, if they are involved or know anyone that is involved in a Archery in the Schools Program. This target is light years ahead of anything offered to the schools now...and it will make it much more affordable for schools to participate. Either email us at [email protected] or call toll free at 1 888 233 1976. Below you can watch a quick video I put together showing how the Prodigy works. Thank you all very much!!


----------



## Footie's

http://footiesstick-n-string.com/


----------



## M.R.Hamilton

Hello everyone. Old M.R.Hamilton here. After 20 years of full time ministry I am taking a sabbatical so I now have time to turn out a FEW extra bows. They are the classic Scorpion Longbows bows I bult back in the 80s with 30 years of refinement. All my bows have been going to friends the past few years as I didn't have time to make them in volume. Nothing crazy now either my plan is to make a hundred this year while I am between ministry possitions. If you ever wanted one of my bows this is a good chance. Thinking of making up a few stock bows each month along with custom. If you have questions just drope me a note at [email protected] Same prices as before just a lot nicer bows. M.R.Hamilton


----------



## Bob's Balls

Hello Everyone. My name is Bob Manrubia and I am the the owner and creator of Bob's Archery Balls. We manufacture some of the most unique and fun 3D Target Balls and Target Face Pins. Our Target Balls can be used to mount paper targets to foam or hay bales and are perfect for use as Points of Aim for archers learning to shoot bows without sights. If used as face pins, they will not harm your arrows if accidentally hit. Our long and short heat treated steel target pins with finger lupes are the toughest target face pins available. And our Tee Ball "POP" target is the only reactive audible target available. Please check out all of our Balls and Pins at www.bobsarcheryballs.com
Bob Manrubia
[email protected]
(408) 722-0583


----------



## dunamis

Hello, Archerytalk. I am new to bow hunting but if things go my way I will get out this fall. I am the owner and designer of Dunamis Gear, a new company which makes cutting edge accessory pouches and other gear for hunting/military type packs. I hope to use this forum to grow in my knowledge of bowhunting and also to show people the practical and useful applications of my gear and how it can be used to enhance their current kit. I am not a sponsor, so if my posts here are in violation to the rules, please let me know! I look forward to the feedback and interest my gear designs draw as well as increasing my knowledge of the hunt! Thanks!

Timothy Harper
Dunamis Gear


----------



## Phil Talisman

Hello there Phil Abrahams of Talisman Crossbows here just to say you can order your new Mantis crossbow's now .The Mantis and Mantis Elite compound and recurve crossbows.For more detail's please email us at [email protected]


----------



## Phil Talisman

These crossbow's are made from FORMULA ONE SPEC RACING Magnesium for truly outstanding performace and handling with TITANIUM pin's and all fastener's,some part's are fully case harden'ed to cope with all the very high energy level's and feature's everything you will ever need on a modern sporting high performance crossbow.The bow limb's run on special PTFE lowest of friction material and it feature's a full Auto safety and Anti dryfire device and a unique arrow holding system.It can also be de cocked with ease.Changing a bowstring is easily done in minute's.And feature's a scope rail dialer for the ultimate in very long range shooting and a trigger pull weight dialer for trigger adjustment from 2-6 lb's.It is 41.8" long and 19" wide and weigh's in at 8.5 lb's bare and draws to 450 lb's on the Mantis and to 550 lb's on the Mantis Elite.And is available in any Realtree Camo pattern or any other patter and finish of your choice and you can expect speed's to 500 fps with the MANTIS and up to 600 fps with the MANTIS ELITE.The foregrip and pistol grip's are in a custom Walnut with an oil finish and come's with the High power'ed winching system in situ and can be either right or left handed and there is also a fully adjustable Walnut oil finish'ed cheek piece to aid comfortable shooting.This crossbow is available as a full custom package,we can do whatever you want on this highly exclusive and very unique sporting crossbow.You can shoot any good quality arrow's with half moon nock's from 300- 2000 grn's on all models and with either 2,3,4 vaned arrow's and there is also an optional bullet rail allowing shooting of highly accurate crossbow bullet's safely and of varying weight's and tip style's.This rail also allow's the safe shooting of our highly develope'd scatter round's allowing engagement of moving target's with a crossbow so now you have a silent shot gun.This cutting edge mechanical crossbow system feature's our patented ENERGYWAVE and CROSSFORCE technology that has taken 9 long painstaking year's to fully realise the full potential and come's with a FULL LIFE TIME WARRANTY and each one is fully tested and calibrated for speed and kinetic energy and then is documented in the test certificate.This crossbow has fully adjustable power level's and come's in two part's and fold's for easy storage and travel and to fit into a very neat gun case,come's with a Full Owner's instruction Manual and a DVD,if there is anything else you would like to know then you can email us at [email protected] and we will be very happy to be of assistance to you.


----------



## Phil Talisman

The Mantis camless compound crossbow is 19" wide at rest and 11" when cock'ed and the Mantis recurve crossbow is 26" wide and 15" when cock'ed.


----------



## Phil Talisman

These are the absolute Ultimate with everything.


----------

